
Samsung phone's camera has a “Beauty Setting” - iamwil
http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/flagship/SM-C1010ZWABTU/tutorial/tutorial/beauty_face_correct_facial.html
======
hidroto
this should have been a real time interactive demo rather then a point and
click sideshow.

